# Cannondale Slate



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

*Cannondale Slate Video*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev-iuSKRNk8


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Now that really could be revolutionary.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

More details:

- 650b wheels (so with fat tires, OD should be close to 700c road tires).

- 30mm travel Lefty PBR (for those not familiar with Cannondale's Lefty, PBR is a push button lockout with a blow off valve that will pop open if you do hit somthing hard enough)






Looks like a ton of fun do-it-all bike for those who like to ride roads, gravel, dirt, trails, all in a single ride!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

And a bunch of photos of it in prototype form last year:
A Quick Ride on Cannondale's New Slate All-Road Suspension Road Bike - The Radavist


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

The price will be very interesting. The only thing that I'm sure of is that it will be expensive.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Why did it have to be 27.5? Its going to really limit you tire choices. I am also really interested to see what the price point is going to be. I'm still really interested in getting one.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

pulser955 said:


> Why did it have to be 27.5? Its going to really limit you tire choices. I am also really interested to see what the price point is going to be. I'm still really interested in getting one.


At least they didn't go with 26". Interesting concept, might be something to look at for people with back problems like me as well. Looks more upright and will have a more comfortable ride.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Still no official launch for the Slate, but my guess is that it has to be any day now since the new Caad12 and Supersix Evo are both out there now. Anyone have any news or updates?


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Still no official launch for the Slate, but my guess is that it has to be any day now since the new Caad12 and Supersix Evo are both out there now. Anyone have any news or updates?


They also got a ton of press from those videos. It would make a lot of sense to officially release the Slate while the hype is in full swing.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

3 models that share the following:

- Aluminum frame: thru-axle rear, internal cable routing (with dropper post possible if I remember). Each model has it's own color...

- Lefty Oliver Carbon: 30mm sagless road specific damper, PBR lockout...

- Alloy 650b rims shod with Cannondale-branded, Panaracer-made 650x42 tubeless ready tires.

Top model is all black with purple anodized hubs and crankarms, SRAM 1x11 with a 10-42 cassette and a 44t X-Sync SpideRing.

Others are Ultegra (matte grey with silver and orange accents) and 105 (matte green with fluo green accents) if I recall, 52/36 and 11-28 cassettes...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> 3 models that share the following:
> 
> - Aluminum frame: thru-axle rear, internal cable routing (with dropper post possible if I remember). Each model has it's own color...
> 
> ...


Any idea about the prices?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Pictures of the Ultegra model: Cannondale Slate | MTB-MAG.COM


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> Any idea about the prices?


Edit, found some US prices according to a shop (I'm guessing it's MSRP).

Pictures of each:

$4260:








$3520:








$2980:


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

Good photo of the Syntace threaded dropout for the thru-axle. Noticed tires were Maxxis, not Cannondale/Panaracer.



Dan Gerous said:


> Pictures of the Ultegra model: Cannondale Slate | MTB-MAG.COM


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

wrshultz said:


> Good photo of the Syntace threaded dropout for the thru-axle. Noticed tires were Maxxis, not Cannondale/Panaracer.


Noticed too, could be pre-production builds and/or just the tires not being available yet.


----------



## Frima (Apr 7, 2015)

Didn't Tomac ride something similar in the 90's??


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Prices seem very high. The top aluminum frame F29 with a lefty retails for $2,380. I don't usually compare mountain bikes to road bikes but in this case it makes sense. Why are the prices for the Slate so much higher than the alloy F29?


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Why does my current stable of bikes suddenly feel inadequate? I'm feeling a vary strong need to invoke the N+! rule.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks like there is a 3rd video shows more of its off road ability.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

GOTA said:


> Prices seem very high. The top aluminum frame F29 with a lefty retails for $2,380. I don't usually compare mountain bikes to road bikes but in this case it makes sense. Why are the prices for the Slate so much higher than the alloy F29?


I thought the same thing on the Pricing. I bought a F29 5 last season for $1870 plus tax. This for me and I'm assuming most people would not be the #1 bike. And 3k for my #2 winter bike is steep!
I will sit out this season. Price is to high for me.


----------



## ozbikebuddy (May 3, 2005)

I reall like this bike, a little unsure on the 650B wheels, but otherwise spot on!

Love to see then do a Rigid carbon left fork, not that would really make a cool ride

But I will agree the prices seem quite high but that will be lefty as much as the frame, but the price here in Australia will kill any hopes and dreams I might have for getting one even before the Mrs (Minister of War and Finance), gets involved!:cryin:


----------

